# Ice plowing



## Kris_Kris (Feb 7, 2010)

There was only about 3" on the ground but it was all ice. We could only use the truck once the excavator busted the ice up. This was slow but our parking lot is clear now. The excavator could only push about 1/2 of a blade worth or it would just sit there and spin the tracks.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

that would be awfully slow snow removal operation with the excavator, lol, but whatever works.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

well as long as you get paid, it does not matter how you do it.


----------



## Kris_Kris (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, we only plow our parking lot at work and I do a few drive ways. We could have taken all day if we had to. But I will say, It was faster than the truck. The truck could not move the stuff at all.


----------



## mtstclair (Oct 19, 2005)

Its the biggest mess ive ever seen the plows even my rear plow does nothing like shooting bb's at a tank I only got up a few place that were pre salted surprised more people have commented from indiana about the ice


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

We got an inch of sleet that turned into ice Tuesday night into Wednesday. Worst stuff I ever plowed. Truck took a real beating. Then turned back to snow for a few hours and back to rain shortly after glazing over the snow.


----------

